

Show HN: Tweetpop, a photo filter for everyone on Twitter - mcclux
https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/app/tweetpop-photos-for-twitter/id1009490800?mt=8&at=1010l55g&ct=showHN

======
shiv86
Isnt it a bit risky building app using twitter api ?

~~~
mcclux
Given that this is only posting, I didn't think it was too risky. Rate
limiting for what I'm doing is based on user auth rather than app limits.

